
The Myth of Tiananmen - yasp
https://archives.cjr.org/behind_the_news/the_myth_of_tiananmen.php
======
vkaku
This does not pass the smell test. Definitely propaganda.

~~~
yasp
Someone should tell the Washington Post that they've had a Chinese
propagandist on their payroll for at least two decades. Their first Beijing
bureau chief, no less. Assuming the CJR piece doesn't lie about his bio.

~~~
stuqqq
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/chinese-n...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/chinese-
newspaper-cites-wikileaks-tiananmen-massacre-a-
myth/2011/07/14/gIQAhF1MEI_blog.html?utm_term=.5a2cc4c2b121&noredirect=on)

~~~
yasp
It's unfortunate that China's state-run media turned it into actual
propaganda. What point are you trying to make?

------
stuqqq
If nothing happened, why censor it like crazy?

~~~
yasp
From TFA:

 _Hundreds of people, most of them workers and passersby, did die that night,
but in a different place and under different circumstances.

The Chinese government estimates more than 300 fatalities. Western estimates
are somewhat higher. Many victims were shot by soldiers on stretches of
Changan Jie, the Avenue of Eternal Peace, about a mile west of the square, and
in scattered confrontations in other parts of the city, where, it should be
added, a few soldiers were beaten or burned to death by angry workers._

~~~
stuqqq
Again, why censor it? What are they afraid of?

They disallowed people to change their avatar that day on social network,
because it had been used as a way to remember it.

This is what people ended up doing
[https://cdn.wenxuecity.com/data/news/201906/04/7b746f45acaa1...](https://cdn.wenxuecity.com/data/news/201906/04/7b746f45acaa1092817a978db90b782f.jpg)

I like the saying that the more clean a country’s newspapers are, the dirtier
that country is.

------
bifrost
This smells like propaganda...

